# Air infiltration from outer wall sole plates



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have the rim joist been air sealed and insulated with 2" foam yet?
Did they run the siding below the sill plates at least 1"?
Has it been insulated and air sealed under the house?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Have the homes attic air sealed and insulated as well as address the rim joist locations per Joe's advice. If you can slow the rate of air loss from the home you will slow the rate of air game into the home.

As a general rule, I would recommend against trying to seal the baseboards in most applications. I've seen it done and it can sometimes turn into an absolute mess when working in those close quarters.


----------



## edspyhill09 (Jun 23, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Have the rim joist been air sealed and insulated with 2" foam yet?
> Did they run the siding below the sill plates at least 1"?
> Has it been insulated and air sealed under the house?


I do not know how, or if the rim joists are have any insulation. I would would have to cut open the first floor ceilings to inspect the insulation in that area.

The first problem I'd like to solve is air coming in between the top of the second subfloor and the 2x4 wall bottom plate of the wall. I'm replacing the rug with a hardwood floor. The rug has acted like insulation. The hardware floor will do nothing to stop the air infiltration.

Ed


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a crawl space, full basement, or a slab under the house?
If it's a crawl space or full basement then just go under the house and look where the house sits on the foundation and see if you see any insulation.
Posting a picture of that area would be nice.
There was no mention of what floor you where feeling these drafts so where all going to have to guess.
(PS highly unlikely the baseboards are "glued" to the walls)


----------



## edspyhill09 (Jun 23, 2013)

Joe caption, It is a second floor room. The air is not coming from the rim joist area. The air is coming through the space between the subfloor and the bottom of the 2x4 wall sole plate.​


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Which means its coming from the top plates in all likelihood or the exterior wall.


----------



## edspyhill09 (Jun 23, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> Which means its coming from the top plates in all likelihood or the exterior wall.


The top plate of the first floor supports the second floor joists. The second floor subfloor is attached to the second floor joists. The bottom / sole plate of the second floor walls rests on the second floor subfloor. The air is coming from the exterior through the gap between the second floor subfloor and the bottom / sole plate of the second floor exterior walls.

But the question is, is there any way to seal those gaps without major surgery to the interior sheet rock walls.

I'm guessing there aren't any solutions other than placing a bunch of door draft stoppers around the perimeter of the room. Actually, that may be the best solution!

Thanks all for contributing.

Ed


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Go to a box store and buy different thicknesses of "backer rod" made for exterior caulking/weatherstripping. Install it continuously under the base trim with a painters 5-way or thin blade for an air barrier. It will expand/contract as the different materials move through the seasons.

Gary


----------



## edspyhill09 (Jun 23, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> Go to a box store and buy different thicknesses of "backer rod" made for exterior caulking/weatherstripping. Install it continuously under the base trim with a painters 5-way or thin blade for an air barrier. It will expand/contract as the different materials move through the seasons.
> 
> Gary


Thanks! I did not think of that product. I've seen it but never had a use for it. I'll get a couple sizes tomorrow and try it out and post the results.

Ed


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's a plan B just in case backer rods somehow don't work in your particular place...watch out though...after curing it expands A LOT...like 4 times (or more) the applied bead https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=foam+in+a+can&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------

